# Help with YJ Mount



## dio (Mar 2, 2007)

Greetings all,

I had a CJ 7 with a Meyer plow on it that I used for 6 years to plow my 100yd long driveway and the occasional neighbors. The CJ's frame rotted out and I had to get a new Jeep. I now have a 91 YJ that I want to mount the Meyer plow on. The problem is that the CJ had a custom mount for the plow which attached forward and in back of the front axle and ran under the axle. This really reduced my ground clearance, and I would like to do something less restricting. 

I want to fab or buy a mount for the plow (The upper is seperate and will adapt fairly easily to the YJ.). Could anyone who has a YJ with an older type plow (Two pieces - upper and lower) post some pictures of the lower mount assy so I can get some ideas as to how I can put one together? 

And, if someones got a Meyer lower mount for a YJ kicking around I would be interested.

Thanks. 

dio


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Try Storks Auto in Bernville,PA, they have alot of misc. Jeep mounts. See them here on forum occasionally and I have purchased from them in the past. As for fabing the mount for the 91...pretty easy without going behind the axle. I can send you pics of two diiferent styles of mount that we bought via ebay and altered to make fit. Will try to take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*cj plows to tj*

The original Meyer mount went back under the front axle for a few reasons. One is that it gave torsional stability to your frame. It transferred the horizontal load from pushing snow back further in the frame, to an area where the frame was boxed, and then a thru bolt went thru that section of frame and locked it up tight. By spreading this load further back it took advantage of the leverage, just like long arms on a wheel barrow. The front of the mount was designed to carry the weight of the plow when the plow is raised, but the strut that ran behind the axle served a different purpose. That is why the nose of your Jeep would seem to pick up when you took off with the plow on the ground from a stationary start. The weight of the snow was transferred inversely (IE, upward) to the section of frame behind the axle.

Did you ever see the tow bar struts on the rear of an original cj frame? It is cross frame tied to distribute the load from pulling. On your myer mount, the front struts serve a similar purpose, but for pushing.

How much ground clearance do you really need? Remember that ground clearance is also affected by axle travel. If your downward travel is limited (usually by your shock absorbers) your upward axle travel is limited by frame stops.

Hope that helps,

Tom


----------



## dio (Mar 2, 2007)

PPANDR,

I would love to see the pics. Thanks.

Tom,

The fabricated frame on the CJ was solid as Gibraltar, but if there was 5 inches between it and the pavement I would be surprised. Since I am often out before the plows, that meant I left a drag mark through the snow all the way home a lot of mornings. I also got hung up fairly easily when I pushed piles back with the plow lifted. Let us not even talk about the critters I smacked instead of straddled when they froze in the middle of the road. Maybe I should have started painting squirrel silhouettes on the fender for each one.

It was great at plowing, but I want to avoid some of the limitations this time.


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes we have all the lower wrangler parts here in stock all you really need to fab it right is the 4 side peices and they are not priced that bad. you can adapt the CJ clevis and upper 
Give us a call 610-488-1450


----------



## dio (Mar 2, 2007)

Jeen,

I will give you a jingle. I planned to mod my upper assy to work with the Wrongler. I was looking for an answer for the lower mounting assy.


----------



## gwampy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Plow picture*

here is what I have on my YJ

The frame on mine had rot behind the steering box so first I plated the frame. The flat piece you see in this picture is where I started building the mount, from there I went under the steering box then down inside the spring and duplicated it on the pass side.









The lift mount itself I mounted on 1/4" plate, it is bolted useing the hole provided by the pull hooks, I then bolted the push bar to the pieces I fabed (the ones that bolt to the outside frame rails above pic) then I fabed two pieces that bolt from the bottom of the 1/4" lift plate also to the two outside pieces.









I know the pictue is lousy I will try to get better ones, I have this posted on a jeep forum I have just started and been playing around with. http://mainleyjeeps.proboards53.com/index.cgi
Hope this helps


----------



## gwampy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Plow picture*

ooooooooooppppppppppsssssssss


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

gwampy;392297 said:


> I know the pictue is lousy I will try to get better ones, I have this posted on a jeep forum I have just started and been playing around with. http://mainleyjeeps.proboards53.com/index.cgi
> Hope this helps


Hi there, checked out your forum, would like to know more about that Fisher. Please PM me as I couldn't 'reply' on your forum.

Thanks


----------



## gwampy (Jun 7, 2007)

Well like most forums including this one you have to register to post.  Other than the info givin, what do you need to know?


----------

